

I’ve created a Google Adwords course. Free (usually $59) for first 100 people. - travisto88

Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m an Adwords expert and today I launched a Step-by-Step guide to creating and managing your first Adwords account. It&#x27;s a great course for new businesses and new marketers wanting to dive into the world of paid search and Adwords, or for entrepreneurs in need of site traffic.<p>If you are one of the first 100 people to use the link below, you&#x27;ll get the course completely free. All I ask is that you leave a positive review if you find the course helpful. Here is the link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udemy.com&#x2F;adwords-step-by-step-guide&#x2F;?couponCode=FreeHacker<p>Once the first 100 codes have been used, you can still take the course for only $15, by using this code (200 available):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udemy.com&#x2F;adwords-step-by-step-guide&#x2F;?couponCode=Hacker15<p>Hope you enjoy the course and that it is useful to you!
======
facorreia
That was very useful. You've earned that positive review. Thank you!

Feedback: your presentation was very clear, the screencast is great, but on
your next course, try to look at the camera's lens more often.

~~~
travisto88
Great, thank you for taking the course and for the feedback!

------
unreal37
Thanks. Will check it out. Do you mind if I post a review to my coursemania
site?

~~~
travisto88
Please do, that would be great! Hope you enjoy the course. Please let me know
if you have any questions (you can message me from inside the course), or if I
can get you any more information.

------
saddestcatever
Awesome, thank you! I'll provide feedback soon.

------
neosilky
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
travisto88
You're welcome! Enjoy the course!

------
eminkel
Thanks!

~~~
travisto88
You're welcome! Hope you enjoy the course!

